
Work-Life Balance - ingve
https://soffes.blog/work-life-balance
======
rajeshmr
This is great! Wish Asia-Pacific offices were more accommodative of this idea.
In here, it's viewed as if you are committing a crime by leaving on time. For
some f'ed up reason, staying at office is seen as a virtue. God isn't
responsible for misery, we are!

